# Pergamentpapier oder altes dickes Buch?



## santange (17. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

Stehe vor der Frage wie will ich die Rubrik Geschichte auf unserer HP lösen.

Habe mir folgendes gedacht:

Option 1:
*als Hintergrund ein altes Pergamentpapier mit angeschwärzten Ecken*

Option 2:
*als Hintergrund ein dickes altes aufgeschlagenes Buch* 

Aber wie komme ich an solchen Hintergrüde? Oder besser gesagt wie kann ich solche selber erstellen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus.

Aus der Schweiz grüsst

Claudio


----------



## nex_m (17. Januar 2005)

Das Thema gabs bestimmt schon mal aber :
http://www.myjanee.com/tuts/burn/burn.htm 

MFG


----------

